# Timber Identification?



## PeteG (21 Jan 2015)

I'm not very good with timber ID, having only worked with pine and sheet materials before buying the scroll saw. I can spot Oak, but then Geoff pointed out the vase I made at weekend was American Red Oak, something I would never have known unless pointed out. 
I've planed a few pieces of wood up tonight but I'm not right sure what they are  

Oak





Oak





Oak





American Red Oak





Not Sure?





Yellow Oak?





Yellow Oak?





Iroko?


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2015)

TBH I would not like to identify timber from pictures I use smell as well as sight to id timber.


----------



## PeteG (21 Jan 2015)

Hello Scrimper  , I did have a sniff just incase I could describe the smell, but it didn't work!


----------



## Chippygeoff (22 Jan 2015)

Hi Pete. I do believe that number one and number two is Oak. Number three is a bit difficult but I would say again good old English Oak. Number four is a difficult one without seeing more of it, it's the heart wood in the middle that got me on this one but it looks to be the same as number five. Numbers six and seven is positively Iroko and number eight appears to be Sapele.


----------



## PeteG (22 Jan 2015)

Thank you Geoff  I really thought the last one was Iroko, and Sapele would have been pale in colour! They are quite rough off cuts and my chip extractor soon fills up. I wasn't paying attention to it last week but after switching it off, I noticed the top bag didn't deflate as normal, it was half full! Empyting that was fun


----------



## scrimper (22 Jan 2015)

PeteG":2u3csyur said:


> Hello Scrimper  , I did have a sniff just incase I could describe the smell, but it didn't work!



Lol Indeed it might be a bit difficult describing the smell, however one softwood I have in my woodshed smells like dogs mess when you cut it if that helps!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (22 Jan 2015)

From your labels starting from Not sure as the first few are clearly oak I would say:

not sure = oak
yellow oak = Ash
yellow oak (2) = wide iroko board
iroko = iroko
last one unlabelled = sapele


----------



## PeteG (22 Jan 2015)

scrimper":1s0kdgeb said:


> PeteG":1s0kdgeb said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Scrimper  , I did have a sniff just incase I could describe the smell, but it didn't work!
> ...



Last week whilst having a sniff at some wood, all I could smell was bacon butties which set the old hunger pains off. Sadly we didn't have any bacon in, but thankfully we did have a tin of Spam, so it was
fried Spam and egg butties, lovely  



Random Orbital Bob":1s0kdgeb said:


> From your labels starting from Not sure as the first few are clearly oak I would say:
> 
> not sure = oak
> yellow oak = Ash
> ...



Appreciated Bob  So I could have some Ash as well! Think I need to spend more time learning wood types, might help knowing which is the best to use for certain jobs


----------



## bodge (22 Jan 2015)

PeteG":2f1ojy7l said:


> so it was fried Spam and egg butties, lovely



Now you've done it. I "NEED" Spam right now! Which is a pain as we don't have any and haven't had any for about 20 years! :lol: 

I am certainly no expert, but #7 looks more like Obeche to me than Iroko.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jan 2015)

Your smelly softwood may well be hemlock. Filthy smelling stuff.


----------



## scrimper (22 Jan 2015)

Is anyone else here a closet Timber sniffer? I love the aroma of freshly cut timber especially European redwood and pitch pine, I can never resit giving the cut end a sniff!


----------



## scrimper (22 Jan 2015)

phil.p":2j1ls44r said:


> Your smelly softwood may well be hemlock. Filthy smelling stuff.



It may well be. I got it from a timber yard skip where they made roofing trusses.


----------



## PeteG (23 Jan 2015)

scrimper":1nl3um07 said:


> Is anyone else here a closet Timber sniffer? I love the aroma of freshly cut timber especially European redwood and pitch pine, I can never resit giving the cut end a sniff!



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackrodd (23 Jan 2015)

I think after the american oak 
oak
ash
iroko
obeche
sapele

Regards Rodders


----------



## PeteG (23 Jan 2015)

bodge":j1p3p2fu said:


> PeteG":j1p3p2fu said:
> 
> 
> > so it was fried Spam and egg butties, lovely
> ...



You should always have a tin of Spam in the cupboard Bodge  About 30 years ago my mum had a transport cafe, and the Spam came in large round tins, catering size. She'd cut a piece about 1" thick, fry it until it was all golden brown, slap a snotty egg on it, and pop it on a large barm =P~ 



blackrodd":j1p3p2fu said:


> I think after the american oak
> oak
> ash
> iroko
> ...



Hello Rodders  Obeche isn't a timber I've heard of until you and Bodge mentioned it. Apparently used by guitar makers and for vaneering. I quick google search for images and I'd say you are both right  
http://www.greenspec.co.uk/images/web/materials/woodtitles/obeche.jpg


----------



## bodge (23 Jan 2015)

The best thing about Obeche is that it is a relatively cheap hardwood.

All this talk of Spam is making me recite random Monty Python sketches! Unfortunately 'er indoors doesn't like Spam at all, so I may have to make a special trip to the supermarket to buy a stash.


----------



## blackrodd (23 Jan 2015)

PeteG":2nwm9tc6 said:


> bodge":2nwm9tc6 said:
> 
> 
> > PeteG":2nwm9tc6 said:
> ...



Obeche I'm only familiar with it as it was used in the door factory here for many years, smelly, dusty old stuff and some had a bit "peppery" smell to it Regards Rodders


----------

